# I want to see your horse(s) !



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

He's a stunner!

Here is my daughter's pony Simba

















And (IMO) the most gorgeous man in the entire world (Don't tell my husband I said that) - my Bandit


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! Bandit is gorgeous! As well as Simba! Into the paints, eh?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Get up and go said:


> Thanks! Bandit is gorgeous! As well as Simba! Into the paints, eh?


haha, They just happened into my life  Bandit is an Irish Sport horse.. saw him for sale on an ad site and fell in love with his face. Simba is a mixed coloured pony.. typical Irish "backyard probably should have never happened" breeding :lol: He has changed dramatically since I first got him - he came home with us because I couldnt stand to leave him where he was  If you go onto my horses section you'll see pics of him when he first came to us... you darn near wouldnt know its the same pony. 

I do like Paints though... they are hard to get over here but I miss their temperment.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

What's a typical paint's temperment? I've seen paint's from stubborn as ever to wants to please everybody.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Get up and go said:


> What's a typical paint's temperment? I've seen paint's from stubborn as ever to wants to please everybody.


As far as I'm aware, and the paints I dealt with while in Canada, they were quite level headed. Obviously they all have their own personalities/quirks/traits but for the most part once they figured something out, that was it done. I found them to be quite reliable and easy going and eager to please. Growing up my best friend's aunt bred paints, and I was fond of them all and my aunt had a barrel horse who was a paint and she thought the world of him.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

That's good news to hear I've only had Chief for about a month and I can't wait till he's at my house so I can really work with him. I know he definitely needs work on the groufd and in the saddle, he's still green broke. He gets pushy on the ground and sometimes stubborn in the saddle. I think he's going to get a lot better though when I have all day every day to work with him.


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

Simon!


































BlackJack!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my mare "Dandy's Lil Jewel aka Baby Girl", she's a 9yr. old appendix quarterhorse and I show her in the Western disciplines. And the second set of pictures is of my 4yr. old Morgan/TB cross, "One Sensational Figure aka Pistol" that has become a pasture ornamanet because I don't have time to ride him right now, maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

They are both cuties! You don't really need Blackjack do you? You can just send him on down to Louisiana


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Roberto - I love Baby Girl's build, I was thinking about showing Chief in western disciplines, but he needs a LOT of work for that.


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

Get up and go said:


> They are both cuties! You don't really need Blackjack do you? You can just send him on down to Louisiana


Thanks! BlackJack is my horsey soul-mate so he won't be going anywhere! lol. I've owned him for 8 years (since I was 16) and he will be with me for life


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Aiya said:


> Thanks! BlackJack is my horsey soul-mate so he won't be going anywhere! lol. I've owned him for 8 years (since I was 16) and he will be with me for life


I'm hoping to have Chief for the rest of his life too. I've had him for a month now. He's four and I'm fifteen, so we should have a good while to get closer to have some fun


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes Get up and Go, it does take a lot of work. Option 1 is to buy them ready to show - large amount of cash, which I did not have. Option 2 - by a green horse with issues - then put a lot of time and cash into them. Takes a bit longer to reach your goals with Option 2, but it's also kind of like a payment plan. We are heading to our last big show of the season and I've had her in training with a trainer ($700 a month) for the last 6 months. We'll be somewhat taking the fall off, September through December or maybe January, not full time training, but me taking about 4 lessons a month and then put her back in full time training starting in January of February of 2013.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Roberto said:


> Yes Get up and Go, it does take a lot of work. Option 1 is to buy them ready to show - large amount of cash, which I did not have. Option 2 - by a green horse with issues - then put a lot of time and cash into them. Takes a bit longer to reach your goals with Option 2, but it's also kind of like a payment plan. We are heading to our last big show of the season and I've had her in training with a trainer ($700 a month) for the last 6 months. We'll be somewhat taking the fall off, September through December or maybe January, not full time training, but me taking about 4 lessons a month and then put her back in full time training starting in January of February of 2013.


Yes, Chief is green. I don't plan on really doing much with a trainer mainly because of the cost of it. Are there certain groundwork exercises you do frequently that really make a difference?


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

Get up and go;1657500Are there certain groundwork exercises you do frequently that really make a difference?[/QUOTE said:


> Simon is only 3 and I've been doing a lot of groundwork exercises and just spending time with him so we can bond. I would just bring him into the arena and play around, walk over the bridge, play with a tarp and a big ball, weave through cones, etc. Going on in-hand trail "rides" is a lot of fun too!
> 
> I just made everything fun and showed him that nothing is really scary if he trusts me! Once your horse trusts you, they will do anything you ask because they know nothing will hurt them! Simon was so easy to break because of all of our groundwork, I just sat on him and off we went like he'd been doing it for years


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Aiya said:


> Simon is only 3 and I've been doing a lot of groundwork exercises and just spending time with him so we can bond. I would just bring him into the arena and play around, walk over the bridge, play with a tarp and a big ball, weave through cones, etc. Going on in-hand trail "rides" is a lot of fun too!
> 
> I just made everything fun and showed him that nothing is really scary if he trusts me! Once your horse trusts you, they will do anything you ask because they know nothing will hurt them! Simon was so easy to break because of all of our groundwork, I just sat on him and off we went like he'd been doing it for years


 
Aw, that's cool! I don't have to worry about starting him, thank goodness, but he definitely needs training. It would be nice if I had somewhere to bring him that didn't have grass so there were no distractions. How long did it take him to actually trust you?


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry Get up and Go I hit the send button before we went into option 3. You should participate in your local shows. There's probably 4-H shows and maybe some local schooling shows near you? The entry fees for these local shows are usually only about $5- $9 a class. That's what they are here California and we've got to be one of the most expensive states in the union when it comes to the cost of living, sheesh! 

Ground exercises??? Do you mean for teaching your horse to set up? There's probably some really good videos on You Tube. How I started with my horse, was to first teach her to set her back legs and then set her front legs. When you are moving your horses legs, you want to practice going from really using a lot of pressure on the lead to as little as possible to move that leg. You also need to look at the leg you want moved and where you want it to go. You need to be firm but soft at the same time. Now, when I come to a stop and turn and face back looking at my horse (along the length of her body to her back end), she automatically set's her back legs and I may have to just move one front leg a smidgeon. This did not occurr overnight for me and my horse. My trainer says, she and I are like two little kids in the back seat of a car on a long drive. "she's looking at me, she touched me, she's looking out my window!" You get the idea. Sometimes I have to step-a-way from the horse. 

Ground exercises for getting them in shape? First and most important I think is to make sure your horse is carrying himself properly. Not going below the vertical and not letting them carry their head to high. You want them to round up and lift their tummy into their back bone. It's hard to give proper advice without being present. Because it also needs to incorporate you using your body correctly and your hands. You really need someone knowledgeable and there to help, I think. But maybe one of the other posters on here can work you through it.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to doing some local shows once I get some more riding time on him. Trying to get him squared up the other day was a hard task, but it was the first time he'd ever done it and he was trying. Getting him to keep his head down shouldn't be too hard, but I think that's the only thing I don't particularly care for about western pleasure, I just think they look happier with their heads high.


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not really too sure how long it took but I did notice recently how much he's grown to trust me. I'll try to keep my story short!

I had Simon boarded at my friend's place for about a year when I first got him and she didn't have many facilities where I could work with him so he wasn't really responding to me much. I wasn't able to visit him and work with him as much as I would have liked. 

I decided to move him to my current boarding barn and we had a lot of trouble getting him on the trailer. He didn't want to go in and he was just being defiant. He wasn't scared but I could tell he didn't trust me or the whole situation. 

Once I got him to the new place I started doing lots of groundwork! Like I mentioned, we played with toys and did all sorts of crazy things lol. It's been a year and I know he trusts me now! Last weekend I decided to take him to a clinic with me and the whole trailer thing came up again! Well, the time I spent bonding with Simon really paid off, he walked right on the trailer like it was no big deal! I was so proud of him 

Of course, the more time you spend with your horse, the more they will bond with you and I would say all horses are different so I'm sure the time it takes will depend on their personality.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in the same situation, but in a shorter period of time. He's at a friend of mine's barn at the moment, he's been there for about a month and will be there for another month. We built a fence at my house and I brought him out here the other day and it took a lot of backing him up and correcting him to get him in the trailer. We got him to my house and a day later we had to bring him back to the stables because every time I would go back inside my house he'd try to push the fence down, I'm surprised it's still up. I had no problem loading him back on the trailer to bring him back to the barn. I really don't have time to work with him at the barn but I will when he gets home and I hope he learns to trust me. He'll be able to come back when we get the poles cemented and electric tape put up.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's my mare, Vedra - a rescue and my 'soul horse' 









By sarguidotti at 2012-07-30









By sarguidotti at 2012-07-30


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww, Vedra is so pretty! Where'd you come up with the name?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Flash








Penelope


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll spare you the agony of flipping through hundreds of pictures of my (12!) horses and just show you my baby boy, Big Daddy. :lol:


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Get up and go said:


> Aww, Vedra is so pretty! Where'd you come up with the name?


Thank you 

The name comes from a song called "Some Velvet Morning" (which is her show name) by Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazlewood , 'Vedra' is the name of the girl being sung about


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's the herd, all Paints, all mares..

"Angel" (18 yrs) Showdown Suzy Q Paint










"Mandy" (17 yrs) Ultimate Fleet Paint










"Lady" (10 yrs, Mandy's daughter and expecting April 2013) Intimadated Skip Paint










and "Cinnamon" (8 yrs) Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Savana
12 yr.old bay tobiano Saddlebred/Arab mare
































Sequoya
7 yr. old bay tobiano Saddlebred/Frisian/Arab mare






























Duece's Wild,aka Chica
5 yr.old sorrel overo Paint mare






























Im A Flamous Miss,aka Missy
3 mo.old chesnut QH filly


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

first is my hearthorse Charlie...aka Pigpen...aka Jughead
















Perty Boy Charles








Just to give u a reference of how truly ginormous his head is...were the same distance from the camera in this pic







and here hes standing next to a 16hh TWH who held the previous record for jughead...and his head is almost 2ce the size of the 15hh horse on the left...








and of course my baby girl Josie aka Boogs


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, be prepared for a photo overload...

This is Olen, my mini-burro...well I guess he belongs to my neice now. He's 28 years old and he's been with me since both of us were about 2 (I started riding him when we were 3).









This is Tiny, the only remaining mule from back when we were farming. He's 26 this year but his arthritis is getting bad from so many years of hard work.









This is Denny. He's 18 this year. He was the very first horse I ever started all by myself. He was 4 and I was 14 and I made a lot of mistakes with him. I'm just thankful that I'm in a position to give him a forever home. 









This is Dobe, my 10 year old BLM mustang. He's my main go-to guy for everything from dragging a mad 1000 pound cow into the trailer to carrying a flag in the parade to, as you can see, giving pony rides to my young neice.









This is Big John, my 6 year old Percheron gelding. He's part of the driven team that we have.









This is Bessie, my 10 year old Belgian mare. She is driven with John all the time.









This is Snuffy the the 12 year old QH, he's actually my neice's horse but he spends the majority of his time in my pasture since Brother doesn't have any pasture land at his house.









This is Pokey, I bought him for my Dad as a yearling (he's 8 now) and even though he's a pain to try to handle, he and Dad just fit each other perfectly.









This is Diamond, AKA *******. He was given to me by a customer because he's a habitual bucker (thanks to his previous owner). I'm not sure what I want to do with him because he's not even remotely safe to ride and I can't get him over it.









This is Nester, our ~19 year old old kid/beginner horse that was given to us by an old cowboy friend when he passed away. He's one of those horses that anyone can ride and get along with (except me, I don't enjoy riding him LOL)









This is Zeiner, my brother's old retiree. He's 18 this year and is enjoying his retirement quite a bit.









This is Jesse, my 14 year old QH (the buckskin), he was given to me a couple of years ago by the same customers who gave me *******, but they couldn't be more different. They were having trouble keeping Jesse sound for hard work in the feedlot so I agreed to take him thinking he might make a decent kid/beginner horse. I was right. He belongs to my nephew now because he lost his horse to colic last fall.









This is Rafe, my 3 year old Belgian/QH gelding. When Bessie came to us 3 years ago, she was pregnant by a QH stud. That summer, she had Rafe and now he's my baby.









This is Taz, my 2 year old Percheron/Paint gelding. He was an "oops" baby sired by Big John just before he was gelded.









And this little girl isn't mine yet but she will be, I am not sure when I'm going to get around to picking her up. She's currently running with her momma in a herd of feral horses in a pasture just outside of town. Depending on my hay situation this winter, it may turn out to be next spring sometime. Best guess is that she's around 4 months old.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my mares.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Brocky 



















Love this one 










Prepare to laugh at His Fatness...



















(I put my hip out riding him that day...)

ETA: *smrobs* for a moment I thought Taz was a brindle, then I realised it was mud! LOL! What a cutie he is!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> And this little girl isn't mine yet but she will be, I am not sure when I'm going to get around to picking her up. She's currently running with her momma in a herd of feral horses in a pasture just outside of town. Depending on my hay situation this winter, it may turn out to be next spring sometime. Best guess is that she's around 4 months old.


oo-oo A beauty!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers, my soulmate, teacher, brother, best friend and a gift from the horse gods.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

My girly Izzie  She's a registered half Arab. The other half is paint.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Ash-

















Sunny-


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Sailor is a 5 year old paint gelding that I got 4 days ago!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my little herd of 4. Inanna the pinto foxtrotter/percheron. Atreyu her son with 4 high whites and a member of the BAB club, from last year. Hubble her son from this year hopefully he stays pretty dark brown. and finally Twilight my black beauty of a girl.


On a side note.I hope HUbble color is the same as Brockys and welcome to the high white club Snobs


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Red Head always going 100 mph








big ol' Sugar








poor old man Hawkeye....we drove by the field right as my turd horse came up behind him and yanked it over his head.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Heres nyx, my little 2yo Quarab filly. 
Love her to death! Still unbroken, but were working on that


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone's horses are so beautiful! I'll post a pic of my boys later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

First is my mare Chilly. She's 11, APHA, Due to foal March 2013.

Second is my mare Rumor. She's 5, Appendix QH.

Third is my mom's horse Nutmegg. 12 year old Spanish Mustang/Curly cross.

Last is my mom's other horse (our first horse) Jasper. 13 year old Curly.

Nut & Jasper are half brothers (same sire)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

My kids! (sorry I don't have any recent pictures)
Mona (we're both just big boned -:wink







Willow-







My sister's horses
Faith (I wish she would stay this color, but she will be as white as Willow eventually)







My sister on Lilly and Havok (the baby)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I love seeing everybody's horses. It is funny, I may never remember a person's name or face, but I almost always remember their horse.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is Shadow.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is Phar Lap. In the last one he was showing me his Appytude!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is our little man Stubbs.


----------

